# اقتراح بانشاء قسم عن تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية (Sheet Metal)



## فتوح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو مناقشة افتتاح قسم عن تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية Sheet Metal

حيث أن هناك الآلاف من المصانع العاملة في هذا المجال وكذلك المهندسين

ويهتم هذا القسم
بأساليب التصنيع
المعدات والماكينات مثل المقصات والتنايات والمكابس والإسطمبات
الشاقات والشبلونات
طرق الحساب للإفراد والأحمال وغيره
أنواع الخامات 
المشاكل التي تقابل العاملين في هذا المجال وطرق التغلب عليها
وغير ذلك


----------



## مهاجر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال اخي فتوح ... 

ولا اشك في أهمية هذا المجال وهو من الأساسيات في تشكيل الألواح المعدنية ولكنه في رأيي صناعة من الصناعات الميكانيكية المهمة، كاللحام والخراطة بأشكالها الكثيرة وتشكيل الأنابيب واعمال الورش والصيانة ولك ان تعدد الكثير من هذه المجالات. 

القصد في نظري ان الأمر تخصصي جداً ... فلو أن كل محترف لأحدى هذه التخصصات احب ان يفتح قسم خاص لهذه التخصصات الميكنيكية المتخصصة لكثرت الأقسام التخصصية الميكانيكية في الملتقى على حساب الأقسام الأخرى. ولكن هذه الأقسام وكما ذكرت لك من قبل بلا شك مهمة، ولكن دعنا نفكر في قسم يتفرع عن الهندسة الميكانيكية يجمع كل هذه الأعمال والمجالات المهمة (Fabricatoin/Welding/Turnery Work/Piping/Maintenance). 

طبعاً هذا كله يحتاج لوفرة في المواضيع ومشرفين يتابعون هذا القسم المتعدد المجالات. وليكن إهتمام القسم كما ذكرت أنت وحصرتها بالتالي:

- أساليب التصنيع والعمل
- المعدات والماكينات المستخدمة في كل مجال 
- طرق الحساب للإفراد والأحمال وغيره
- أنواع الخامات المستخدمة في كل مجال 
- المشاكل التي تقابل العاملين في هذا المجالات وطرق التغلب عليها

جزاك الله خير أخي ابو عبد الرحمن على فكرتك... وهذا رأيي الخاص والنقاش مازال مفتوحاً في هذا الأمر

شاكر لك جهدك أنتظر ردك


----------



## فتوح (28 أكتوبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أبو محمد

جزاك الله خيراً على ردك واهتمامك
تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية هو صناعة حجمها كبير جداً فمثلاً صناعة السيارات والأجهزة المنزلية والأثاث المعدني وماكينات التصنيع ولوحات التوزيع الكهربي والمعامل وغيرها الكثير جداً يحتاج بصورة رئيسية إلى من يستطيع السيطرة على الخامات وتشغيلها وتشكيلها بما يؤدي إلى منتج جيد وبسعر طيب 
والأموال التي تخرج من بلادنا وتذهب إلى الغرب في هذه الصناعة لا يناظرها شئ حتى الأسلحة.

السعي إلى هذا القسم هوتأهيل مهندس يكون لديه القدرة لمواجهة نظيره الغربي - وهذه نظرة متواضعة - فأنا أريده أفضل من عشرة ممن يشاركوه التخصص. فيتم تدريبه وتأهيله ومشاركته في يعرض عليه من مشاكل.

من الممكن أن يكون القسم تجريبي فإن نجح يستمر وإلا يدمج مع الأقسام الفرعية الأخرى. مثل الصيانة وأعمال الورش وغيرها.

هذا القسم سيكون الأول من نوعه مع عظيم أهميته وجليل خطره وكثرة فوائده فلا تجد عنه بالعربية شيئاً.

وما زال حبل الحوار ممدود ومتصل لما فيه الخير.


----------



## مهاجر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*توكلنا على الله....*

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي ابو عبد الرحمن وتوكلنا على ا لله 



> من الممكن أن يكون القسم تجريبي فإن نجح يستمر وإلا يدمج مع الأقسام الفرعية الأخرى. مثل الصيانة وأعمال الورش وغيرها.



ليكن تخطيطنا المستقبلي بإذن الله لإفتتاح قسمين يتفرعوا من قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية (قسم تشكيل المعادن ولنضف له تمديد وتشكيل الأنابيب) و (قسم أخر يهتم بأمور الصيانة وأعمال الورش). 

لنبدأ أخي بتثبيت موضوع يهتم بتجميع روابط ومواضيع تهتم بهذا التخصص واقترح بما ان الفكرة جديدة ولا نريد ان تنقل من مواقع اخرى قبل إنزالها من قبلنا النستعين بالله ونبدأ في هذا القسم (قسم الشكاوي والإقتراحات) ونبدأ بتجميع كل مواضيع وروابط تهتم بهذا التخصص في هذا الموضوع ومن ثم حين نرى ان الوضع اصبح مناسباً سيتم نقله لبعض الوقت لقسم الهندسةالميكانيكية وبعد ذلك سيتم إفتتاح القسم الجديد بإذن الله.

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فتوح (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي شرح صدرك لهذا القسم

وعلى بركة الله نبدأ وبه نستعين 

ونسأله سبحانه أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه

جزاك الله خيراً أبو محمد


----------



## فتوح (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*مواضيع تخص قسم تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية والأنابيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- Plate 'n' Sheet Development برنامج افرادات رائع جدا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t15524.html

2-الاسطمبات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10431.html

3-Sheet metal Die 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50331.html

4-تصميم قوالب الدرلفة ( السحب على البارد ) ( Cold Roll Forming ) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45924.html

5-الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي بموضوع مفصل عنDrawing (manufacturing) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73779.html

6- نرجو من كل مصممى إسطمبات الsheet metal المشاركه 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18409.html

7- برنامج رائع لحساب stress analysis 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29355.html

8- ASM handbooks just take alook 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t34552.html

9- ما هى اهم برامج الرسم الهندسى....... 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16888.html

10- اللحام من مكتية سواااااااح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2810.html

11- طلب مساعدة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38823.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
تم اضافة المزيد من الكتب فى المجال بمكتبة الهندسه الميكانيكيه
وفقكم الله


----------



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2008)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم اضافة المزيد من الكتب فى المجال بمكتبة الهندسه الميكانيكيه
> وفقكم الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم يا أخي أثناء بحثي وجدت الكثير جداً من الكتب وممكن وضع روابطها بالتعاون معاً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع المواضيع التي تخص القسم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

12- Poka-yoke 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5538.html

13- عاااااااااااااااجل جدا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5516.html

14- Machine Design 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61435.html

15- Piping 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23248.html

16- التحليل الانشائى Shear and Bending Moment Diagrams 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84303.html

17- التصميم الميكانيكي machine design 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105110.html

18- Welding Technology 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39722.html

19- الموضوع رسالة ماجستير 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85481.html

20- طرق ثنى المعادن والمواسير ..Bending Materials 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28268.html

21- ماكينة الدرفيل اليدوي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41180.html

22- سؤال 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5608.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (6 نوفمبر 2008)

Metal Forming Handbook : By Schuler GmbH

Composite Sheet Forming

Metal Forming: Mechanics and Metallurgy

Metal Forming Science and Practice

Mechanical Estimating Manual: Sheet Metal, Piping & Plumbing

Sheet-Metal Work

Designing and Building the Sheet Metal Brake

Metal Forming Handbook

Sheet metal work : Including metal spinning

Advanced Methods in Material Forming

مفاجئة في هندسة تشكيل المعادن Mechanics of Sheet Metal Forming​


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*استكمالاً للمواضيع بخلاف الكتب التي وضعها الأخ محب الله ورسوله*

23- طرق التصنيع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110658.html

24- fit & tolerance التسامحات والتجاوزات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t36084.html

25- Weldig اللحام من الالف الى Z 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14649.html

26- Excel sheets for piping design 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108877.html

27- إستفسارات هامــة في اللحـــام 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69253.html


28- key to steel 2008 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101866.html

29- Key to Steel 2004 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88014.html

30- الجلفنة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69827.html

31- المعالجة الحرارية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102197.html

32- اتعرف على مشاريع pipe line 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91492.html

33- piping questionares 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28614.html

34- المعاملات الحرارية للمعادن والسبائك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101865.html

35- المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن بعد اللحام 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6367.html

36- ارجو المساعدة اريد شرح مفصل عن عملية الدرفلة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80489.html


37- معلومات عن المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن فى الأفران 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100009.html

38- استفسار حول المنشآت المعدنية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109492.html


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير اخي ابو عبد الرحمن

هل ما زال هناك المزيد من الروابط ...

وهل هناك أعضاء نشيطين في هذا المجــــال


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*تابع المواضيع الخاصة بالقسم*

39- ملفات تعليمية احترافية لبرنامج Chemcad 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107063.html

40- التآكل مسبباته وأضراره 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11160.html

41- اكاديمية اللحام المصرية المعتمدة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28960.html

42- Stahlschluessel or key to steel 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91180.html

43- كتاب جميل جدا Refrigerant Piping Design Guide 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106685.html

44- catiaأقوى برنامج رسم ميكانيكى فى العالم 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12548.html

45- صناعة مجاري الهواء الصاج ( Duct ) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11090.html

46- سؤال عن تكييل الدكت بالكيلو 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105605.html

47- تعريف المعالجة الحرارية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90744.html

48- اريد برنامج Plate 'n' Sheet و Sheet Lightning 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20589.html

49- piping Hand book 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58049.html

50- ممكن كتاب عن المعالجة الحرارية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50757.html

51- ورقة اكسيل لحسابات الصاج مجرد ان تضع ابعاد الصا يحسب لك الوزن والمساحة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65912.html

52- ملف لحساب مجارى الهواء 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t13258.html

53- Duct Weight Sheet 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14437.html

54- CAESAR II Version 4.50 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6845.html

55- اللحام باستخدام الليــزر Laser Welding 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45490.html


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله مثله حبيبي أبو محمد

مازال هناك الكثير جداً من الروابط فالملتقى بحمد الله غني جداً بالمواضيع 

وبخصوص الأعضاء لاحظت أن هناك نشاط للبعض وأسماء تكررت في المواضيع الخاصة بالتخصص. 



مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير اخي ابو عبد الرحمن
> 
> ...


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مواصلة لروابط المواضيع التي تخدم القسم*

56- solid works وتصميم الاسطمبات 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88749.html

57- افضل برنامج في الرسم الميكانيكي وخاصه الثلاثي الابعاد 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90902.html

58- برنامج صغير وخفيف لحساب إفراد الصاج يحمل على الأوتوكاد 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24215.html

59- لاول مره برنامج بالعربى لحساب الاحمال 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100708.html

60- إفراد الصاج والمعادن 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16605.html

61- سؤال عن تصنيع ال Ducts ؟ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3302.html

62- الاشتراطات الصحية الواجب توافرها في خزانات مياه الشرب 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88016.html

63- اللحام بشعاع الليزر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44034.html

64- افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70235.html

65- sheet metal 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82618.html

66- برجاء المساعدة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92454.html

67- Metal Forming Books 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110151.html

68- ثلاث اسطوانات تعليم البرنامج الشهير solid work 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107902.html

69- كتاب اسمكنا لحساب الدكت وتفصيل الصاج 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64120.html

70- مفاجئة في هندسة تشكيل المعادن Mechanics of Sheet Metal Forming 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51159.html


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

71- Hvac - Duct 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82844.html

72- دورات تعليم2007 Solidworks بالفيديو 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78923.html

73- Advanced Methods in Material Forming 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107212.html

74- Metal Forming Handbook : By Schuler GmbH 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107211.html

75- هل هناك برامج خاصة بالإفراد الهندسى...؟؟؟ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87147.html

76- Composite Sheet Forming 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107210.html

77- مظلومين يا مهندسي الميكانيك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87059.html

78- Metal Forming: Mechanics and Metallurgy 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107209.html

79- Metal Forming Science and Practice 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107207.html

80- Mechanical Behavior of Materials 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104864.html

81- اقوى برنامج لحل مسائل Finite Element حصريا على الملتقى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62366.html

82- Metal Forming Analysis 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100367.html

83- فحص مجاري الهواء بعد التركيب 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49541.html

84- الصناعه بواسطه القوالب الرمليه ( Metal casting by the sand mold ) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62894.html

85- برنامج Astra R-Nesting لتقطيع ألواح الخام بكفائة أعلي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82857.html


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

86- حمل كل Asm Handbooks وادخل وشوف 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47673.html

87- تصميم انابيب المجاري 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109084.html

88- سؤال لاهل الخبره في الدكت عن مكينه 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81928.html

89- roll forming machine 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92631.html

90- :: Sheet & Bulk metal forming Posters :: 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86441.html

91- API Standard 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99108.html

92- Metal Forming and the Finite-Element Method 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85537.html

93-Solidworks Video Tutorial Volume 1 - Video Training 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85313.html

94-اريد كتب عن surface hardening 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75044.html

95- الحديد و الصلب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63189.html

96- أسأل عن ظاهرة تكون الثلج على مواسير الغاز الطبيعي ؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89866.html

97- افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct Design 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70239.html

98- ما هي سيئات الفليكسيبل دكت (flexible duct ) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58081.html

99-SolidWorks 2007 3Volumes - Video Tutorial 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77944.html

100- البرنامج الاقوى في تقنية Finite element برنامج LSTC LS-DYNA v9.71.R2 WIN64 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77113.html

101- مواد التقسية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61775.html

102- ( أرجوالتثبيت)من العدسه الي عيون التقنيه احدث تعليم للسولد وورك 2007 نازل من 3 ايام!! 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65174.html

103- إختبار مواسير الكوللر بالشيلر 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53419.html

104- الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتي بموضوع مفصل عنDrawing (manufacturing) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73779.html

105- Pipe sizing 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103173.html

106- لجميع الأخوة برجاءإفادتنا عن هذا البرنامج 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61440.html

107- تدعيم المواسير 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103178.html


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

108- الى جميع خبراء PUMPS و Pipeline أفدوانة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89702.html

109 - براده المواسير 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60520.html

110- طلب المساعدة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44756.html


111- دورة الأوتوكاد/ منهج دراسي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24198.html

112- Metal Forming Handbook 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74129.html

113- برنامج جميل لمن يريده 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7247.html

114- Finite Element Method: Volume 1,2,3 (Finite Element Method Series) 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60835.html

115- عايز برامج عن تصميم الاسطمبات 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30263.html

116- مهندس Construction Piping 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81733.html

117- Analysis and design of plated structures: Volume 2: Dynamics 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70381.html

118- ٍpipeline sleeve 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8869.html


119- اريد برنامج لتفصيل الصاج 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43057.html

120- مكابس الخردة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41111.html


----------



## فتوح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

121- برنامج لل CNC Punching machines ؟؟ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106852.html

122- مبادئ بسيطة لعلم التصميم ///مفيد للمهندسين ////Design Theory 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56375.html

123- Autodesk Inventor Pro 11 Video Tutorials 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t65172.html

124- Die failure 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2883.html

125- هدية رمضان (لكل مهندسي الميكانيكا) TWI WIS 5 Course Welding Inspection of Steels 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101316.html

126- I Need It Very Important 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89798.html

127- Cold-Formed Steel Design, 3rd Edition 2000-06 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107375.html


----------



## فتوح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض المواضيع التي تتحدث عن برامج هامة جداً تخص القسم*

128- كل ما يختص ب ال SolidWorks هنا ان شاء الله ..البرنامج علاوه على التدريب عليه .. 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61655.html

129- حمل الان Catia V5 R10 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t84481.html


130- حمل الان Catia 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86987.html

131- تعليم برنامج اوتوكاد 2007 الجزء التاسع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110768.html

132- بامكاني ان اعلم كيفية استخدام catia لمن يريد "ادخل وشاهد" 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83863.html

133- ممكن خدمة بسيطة من عباقر الاؤتوكاد 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110500.html

134- مفاجأة - لأول مرة تعليم اوتوكاد 2007 3d فيديو وبالعربى 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31057.html

135- تعلم catia بسهولة . 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85361.html

136- catiaأقوى برنامج رسم ميكانيكى فى العالم 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t12548.html

137- برنامج Dassault Systemes Catia v5R18 SP6 Multilanguage Win32/Win64 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107982.html

138- كتب بالعربى لتعليم السولدورك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106080.html

139- كتب و افلام تعليميه للبرنامج المشهور Solidworks 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10913.html

140- اي استفسار عن برنامج الـsolidwork انا جاهز 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110255.html


141- فيم يستخدم برنامج Solid Works 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110315.html


142- استفسار عن برنامج ... solidworks 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24989.html

143- تعليم اوتوكاد 2007 الجزء الثامن 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109689.html

144- مفاجأة "فيديو تعليم solidworks" 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53988.html

145- النسخة الكامله Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110073.html


----------



## فتوح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

146- الي محترفي برنامج soild works ضروري 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t87670.html

147- تعلم اوتوكاد 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66147.html

148- catia v6?? 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104950.html

149- تحويل من كاد الى pdf 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110069.html

150- برنامج ... Autodesk Autocad 2008 ... للمهندسيين ... روابط محدثة بتاريخ 4/11/2007 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t47177.html

151- يا رجال المستقبل لكم منا برنامج catia 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t35727.html

152- catia v5 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3554.html

153- كتاب مدخل لـ(solidworks2005-2006)بالعربي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25859.html

154- افضل برنامج في الرسم الميكانيكي وخاصه الثلاثي الابعاد 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90902.html

155- برنامج التصميم الرائعDassault_Systemes_Catia_V5R16 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101257.html

156- شرح أوامر :: AutoCAD 2005 :: بالـلـغة الـعربـية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45544.html

157- Solidworks 2008 Premium DVD With SP2.1 & SP3.0 Plus Addon 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91984.html

158- الدرس الثاني في catia 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85709.html

159- الدرس الاول في catia 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85364.html

160- الدرس التاسع في catia 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92243.html

161- الدرس الثامن في catia 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91454.html


162- الدرس السابع في catia 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90395.html


----------



## فتوح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

حقيقة يوجد الكثير من المواضيع والكتب والبرامج المتناثرة في أرجاء الملتقى وبخصوص البرامج أتيت فقط بالقليل جداً وتركت الباقي. 

وتوجد مواضيع عبارة عن استفسارات وأسئلة وطلبات لم يجب عليها أحد نقلت بعضها وتركت الكثير؟

وبخصوص الكتب فسيتم إن شاء الله التعاون فيها مع الإخوة مشرفي المكتبات بعد إنشاء القسم إن شاء الله.


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*أضف :
Roll Forming Handbook
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111323.html

ولدى الكثير من كتب المعالجه الحراريه Heat Treatment وسباكة المعادن بكافة أنواعها لم أطرحها بعد .
*


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جديد الكتب :
Metal Cutting Theory and Practice
Hot Rolling of Steel​ ​


----------



## فتوح (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخي أبو محمد

في انتظار الإنشاء وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مهاجر (2 فبراير 2009)

*اسف*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم اخي ابو عبد الرحمن صدقت والله ... انشغلنا في موضوع الساعة "غزة" 

خير ان شاء الله

انتظر تفعيل القسم



فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي أبو محمد
> 
> في انتظار الإنشاء وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

مجهود عظيم
وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس حطاب (15 فبراير 2009)

شو ضل بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية و ما هي الهندسة الميكانيكية لو اننا شلنا منها هذه المواضيع


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير واذا امكن مساعده في موضوع قوالب تشكيل الصفيح المعدني ان امكن مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فتوح (16 فبراير 2009)

mostafa adil قال:


> شكرا على الجهد الكبير واذا امكن مساعده في موضوع قوالب تشكيل الصفيح المعدني ان امكن مع الشكر الجزيل



مرحباً بك أخي مصطفى برجاء توضيح طلبك بزيادة من التفصيل


----------



## فتوح (16 فبراير 2009)

مهندس حطاب قال:


> شو ضل بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية و ما هي الهندسة الميكانيكية لو اننا شلنا منها هذه المواضيع



مرحباً بك مهندس خطاب

أولاً هذه المواضيع متناثرة في أرجاء الملتقى وليست في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية.
ثانياً سيتم إن شاء الله تأصيل الكثير من المواضيع التي من شأنها إفادة الآلاف من العاملين في تشغيل وتشكيل الألواح المعدنية.
سيفتح هذا القسم الباب أما تخصصات أخرى من شأنها رفع مستوى المهندس العربي التخصصي.

مع أرق تحياتي وفي انتظار مشاركاتك


----------



## مهندس حطاب (16 فبراير 2009)

الاخ فتوح
ارق تحية لك و للمشرفين و الاعضاء و القائمين على منتدانا الحبيب
بالنسبة للمقترح فهو جميل و لا امانع بالمشاركة بل بالعكس ستجدني من المشاركين باذن الله ليس في هذا القسم فقط بل بكل قسم يمكنني المشاركة به و الافادة و الاستفادة و لكن تخوفي من اضعاف القسم الاصلي و تبعثر المواضيع بين الاقسام
و الذي نسعى اليه هو تميز المهندس العربي و للامانه اقول بانني كمهندس فتحت لي آفاق بعد انضمامي لهذا المنتدى

اتمنى لكم التوفيق و نحن على العهد ليبقى منتدانا متميز


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ فتوح لقد طلب مني تقرير عن انواع قوالب تشكيل الصفيح المعدني وطريقة استعمال كل قالب بشكل مختصر فاذا امكن المساعده واكون ممنون الك


----------



## فتوح (17 فبراير 2009)

mostafa adil قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ فتوح لقد طلب مني تقرير عن انواع قوالب تشكيل الصفيح المعدني وطريقة استعمال كل قالب بشكل مختصر فاذا امكن المساعده واكون ممنون الك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71382.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 فبراير 2009)

Fabrication and Welding Engineering


----------



## فتوح (19 فبراير 2009)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> fabrication and welding engineering



جزاك الله خيراً أخي محب الله ورسوله 
دوماً سباق لكل خير


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (22 فبراير 2009)

*مبروك أفتتاح هذا القسم الرائع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نعم اني ابارك افتتاح هذا القسم المتخصص في علم تشكيل الألواح المعدنية , حيث أن هناك فجوة كبيرة تكمن في الحسابات الهندسية اللازمة للتشكيل , و التصميم الهندسي للآلات و معدات التشكيل المعدني , و ما هو العيب في الاختصاص فكلما زاد التخصص زاد التقدم , و العلم الميكانيكي هو علم واسع و كبير و هناك تباعد كبير في تخصصاتة , فعلم تشكيل الألواح المعدنية يبعد عن علم المحركات نفس البعد بين علم الهندسة المدنية و بين علم المحركات , فالتخصص هو مفتاح التقدم و التطور , و أنا ابارك و أشجع أي منتدى جديد متخصص في مجال معين .

و ألف مبروك أفتتاح هذا المنتدى و أتمنى له النجاح ​


----------



## علي عامر محمود (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الاعازاء انا بحاجه الى شرح عن (قوالب الصب , قوالب القياس . قوالب التشكيل , قوالب الطرق ) ممكن ممن لديه معلومات او كتب ان يدلني عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمــ ابواحمد ــاده (10 مارس 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم على فعل الخير


----------



## mnci (21 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى تميزكم المتواصل اخوانى الاحباء
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## عادل اسكندر (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الشىء العظيم انها الطريقه المثلى للنهوض بامتنا هناك صناعه وهى متقدمه فى مصر جدا تقوم على الالواح المعدنيه وهى تجهيزات مطابخ الفنادق اعمال الاستنل ستيل بتوجازات افران معدات طهى ترابيزات احواض ادخلو على جوجل وادخلو مصريه فتحى حماد وشركاه ستجدوا شركه يقودها مهندس عملاق وتعتبر الاولى فى مصر فى هذا المجال وهو من اوائل من ادخل هذه الصناعه بمصر يلا ننهض بااوطاننا شكرا للجميع


----------



## temo10150 (4 يونيو 2009)

تسلموا يا بشمهندسين على الموضوع الممتاز ده وده جهد رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل
نعم
جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


----------



## أحمد نبيل النحراوى (25 أغسطس 2009)

*افراد الصاج*

أرجو منكم كتابا أو أى مصدر لتصميم أشكال الصاج


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2009)

أحمد نبيل النحراوى قال:


> أرجو منكم كتابا أو أى مصدر لتصميم أشكال الصاج



مرحبا بك أخي أحمد

أي شكل من اشكال الصاج تطلب 

رجاء أكتب أكثر عن طلبك


----------



## mohemed2020 (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم 
اولا الف شكر على المجهود الرائع المبذول 


وكان لى طلب بعد اذنكم انا كانت طالب كتاب فى تفصيل الصاج ياريت لو حتى حد يقولى اسم كتاب وانا هنزله 
انا شغال برد تركيبات وتنكات وعايز كتاب يكون بيتكلم عن تفصيل الصج 


والف شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohemed2020 (29 مايو 2010)

_*بعد اذنكم انا عندى امتحان كمان اسبوع ياريت لو فى حد يرد على بسرعه 



وانا اسف على الازعاج 

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*_


----------



## فتوح (30 مايو 2010)

mohemed2020 قال:


> _*بعد اذنكم انا عندى امتحان كمان اسبوع ياريت لو فى حد يرد على بسرعه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم
استعمل خاصية البحث هنا في الملتقى واكتب 
sheet metal
هتلاقي كتب ومواضيع كثيرة في الملتقى وغيره
كتاب جميل اسمه 
mechanics of material
وموجود في ملتقى مكتبة ميكانيكا
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس علي ح ع (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد مواضيع عن البساتم (المدكات)في المحركات خواصها مواصفات المسبوكة


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اىستاذ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*


ااسلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
موضوع مهم جدا واحيى اخى الكريم على هذى الفكرة الرائعة والمهمة جدا
اخى الكريم اعرفكم بنفسى اخوكم محاضر فى المعهد العربى 
وبدرس تشكيل الالواح المعدنية
واتمنا اكون واحد من اسرتكم لنفيد الزملاء جميعا ونفيد بعضنا البعض


----------

